# Rasbora Lost an Eye...



## Enbarr (Dec 7, 2011)

In my ten gallon tank, along with my male betta, I have four neon tetras and four rasboras. This morning, I noticed that one of my rasboras is missing an eye! I'm fairly sure that all of them had all of their eyes last night too. He swims around, but it's not as active as the others and his color is duller. I'm trying to figure out how that possibly happened...my betta has ignored them the whole time he's been in the tank and has shown no aggression towards them at all. Of course, there's always the possibility that he went after them, but I find that very unlikely. Then there are the other fish. The other fish ignore my betta completely, though when it comes to each other, they might give a slight nip to one another here and there. However, it's never been anything that I've been worried about. As it probably happened during the night, I'm wondering if they ran into each other or something like that and there was a scuffle. There's also a small African dwarf frog, but I can't really imagine him being able to do any damage.
Anyways, he seems okay, but I'm just wondering if I can do anything for him. I do have a 1.5 gallon tank with an old guppy in it. Should I move him into that for now or should I just leave him and see how he does? Is there any medication that I can give him?
Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

No advice, but. For what it's worth I have a goldfish who is blind in one eye and seems to get along just fine. He is in a tank with two others and still gets his share of food etc.

Keep an eye on him to be sure he is healing and not getting worse.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Random question, did the guppy live in the 1.5 gallon its whole life with you?


----------



## Enbarr (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah, he has..  I've thought about putting him in the 10 gallon but I'm afraid that my betta will go after him. I've become so fond of this little guppy that I would hate to lose him.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh, cool. I been wanting to keep a single guppy in a smaller tank, like this, but I wasn't positive if it could. I also wanted to get a female betta with it too.
This probably wont work though


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Bettas and guppies shouldnt be kept together, because the guppy is too close in appearance to another betta and will cause the betta to attack the guppy.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Other members have been able to keep guppies and bettas together, like with bettas and any other fish... it depends on the betta

I would keep an eye on the.... guy with the missing eye, if he seems to be doing okay I wouldnt worry about it, because they are schooling fish removing him could cause even more stress... if you CAN.... not sure if you have live plants or how it would affect him, add a few tsp of AQ salt to prevent infection


----------



## Enbarr (Dec 7, 2011)

The only reason why I even thought about putting my little guppy with my betta was because I've heard that you can have positive results if you have the right conditions. However, I decided it would be too risky. I've had the little guppy so long that it would be a shame to lose him. 
As for the rasbora, I have left him alone and so far he is still alive. His color is slightly browner than the others, but either than that, he eats and swims fairly well for only having one eye. The other fish don't really bother him either, which is good. (Being so sentimental, I actually named him "Hawkeye" as he is so different from the others...)


----------

